# Get fit or die trying!



## mlyn26

Hi there :hi:
I have suffered 2 losses this yr, a miscarriage in March and an Ectopic in June. I had to wait for 3 months after ectopic for healing purposes but am not TTC for next few months as have a new job that i will be starting sometime in October or early Nov and want to start that without stress of TTC or worry of new pregnancy . 

In the meantime, after speaking to a friend and looking on net i want to get my BMI down and so am going to desperately try to lose some weight before end of the year. I am NOT TTC again until i lose 2 stone 11lbs. 

So here i go - anyone fancy joining me, please feel free! :hugs:

Here's our current list of WTTers losing weight, target weight lost and weight lost each tues starting 21st Sept

Name/ Target Weight Loss/ Current loss

Mlyn26/ 39lbs/ 8.5bs lost (30.5lbs to go)

Topsy/ 28lbs/ 3lbs lost (25lbs to go) 0

Stacey/ 20 kilos(44lbs)/ 0

beccad/ 14lbs/ 0

Essie/ 28lbs/ 0

Hodge Podge/ ?/ 4lbs lost 

anjadoem/ 21-28lbs/ 2.5 lbs lost (18.5-25.5lbs to go)

Regalpeas/ 20lbs/ 8lbs lost (12lbs to go)  

Nobody/ 10bs/ 0

Jasminep0489/19lbs/3lbs lost (16lbs to go)

jobells/28lbs/0


----------



## Essie

Good luck on your weight loss. I'm trying to lose some too before TTC and I know others in WTT are aswell. Are you going to be following a plan or just healthier eating?


----------



## mlyn26

Hi Essie,

I have joined a gym so going to do more exercise but also am going to join weightwatchers on Tues. 

We can do it!!!

x


----------



## beccad

Yay for weight loss. I'm trying at the moment too. Going to my first Zumba class tomorrow!


----------



## Essie

My mum lost loads of weight doing WeightWatchers, and getting exercise is good. Releases endorphins :) I would like to increase my exercise but I find it hard to fit in around work. I take the dog out most days so at least I'm doing some exercise walking him.


----------



## mlyn26

beccad said:


> Yay for weight loss. I'm trying at the moment too. Going to my first Zumba class tomorrow!

Zumba is great - have fun xx


----------



## mlyn26

Essie said:


> My mum lost loads of weight doing WeightWatchers, and getting exercise is good. Releases endorphins :) I would like to increase my exercise but I find it hard to fit in around work. I take the dog out most days so at least I'm doing some exercise walking him.

Thats good then that you go for walks most days, i was barely doing anything. I can't wait to join weightwatchers x


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*Augh I would love to join you in this adventure! We are set to start ttc in Jan and I desperately need to lose some weight before then!! I rolled my ankle this past weekend so it will be a few more days before I can really get out and start working out again. *


----------



## mlyn26

hi hodge podge, pleased your joining us. Sorry about your ankle xx


----------



## stacey_

hey i am practically the same... wttc until dec/jan as i need to lose 20 kilos before i try again... im not surprised ive had so much baby making trouble in the past my lifestyle wasnt good at all.. now im eating really healthy, excercising, and on so many healthy supplements its not funny lol
the best of luck to everyone... its easy but ya just have to stay committed...and we have the best motivation of all... a baby!!! 

i have a 2 year old boy, and hes quite active so i have a few good reasons to lower my BMI... 

the best of luck to everyone... x


----------



## beccad

I once heard someone say "You can't outrun your mouth." ie. if you're putting in more than you're burning off, then you stay as you are.

Of course if it was only as simple as eat less, move more!


----------



## topsy

Hi girls :)

mlyn26 I`m so sorry for your losses, sending hugs x

I am trying to loose weight too, I would like to loose 3 stone, so I can fit into a wedding dress!! I get married next may, but would like to order my dress dec, jan time- I know the one I want! Trying to save money so just following my own healthy eating and walking everywhere!!! Part from at the mo as I have a kidney infection and any movement seems to hurt :(

Good luck girls x


----------



## mlyn26

Seeing as there are a few of us how about every tue i'm saying tue as thats my weight watchers night, we all write how much we've lost or if stayed same. No one needs to go through misery of saying if put on. How about first weigh in day is tue 21st to give up just over week for first weigh in. Who's in? Xx


----------



## topsy

Me, me, me!

We go on holiday this tues to the 21st sep, so sure I will weigh more then, than I do now!! But ya got to start somwhere!! Maybe it will help me to keep me on track while I`m away :)

x


----------



## mlyn26

Yay, i will put everyone's name on from with pounds wanting to lose and how many we have lost. xx


----------



## topsy

Sounds good, Thanks for motivating me. We can do this, for ourselves and for a lot of us our ultimate goal-our babies x


----------



## mlyn26

Never a truer word spoken Topsy. We can do it, i am going to do it. Oooo I can't wait to be 2st 11lbs lighter!!!!


----------



## stacey_

yeh that sounds great! ive lost 7 kilos in 4 weeks... but this wk has been so crappy.. i fink ive put on 1-2 kilos lol ahh well.. start again tomorrow x


----------



## beccad

Meeee! I'm not quite sure of total pounds to be honest. Probably go for a stone and see where I am. I don't think I want to lose much more, as I'm only borderline normal/overweight at the moment.

ps: with regards to lose/loose, you LOSE weight to make your trousers LOOSE :thumbup: 

Yes, I'm a pedant :blush:


----------



## anjadoem

Me too please!!!
I think we r going to ntnp from November but I want to lose 21 pounds at least- pref 28!!!!
Doing Slimming world and gym 3 times a wk. Started jogging!! Kills me :-(


----------



## Essie

I'd like to lose around 2 stone (28lbs). So far this week I think I've gained 1lb, but i'll weigh on sunday and see.


----------



## stacey_

Essie said:


> I'd like to lose around 2 stone (28lbs). So far this week I think I've gained 1lb, but i'll weigh on sunday and see.

i think i gained this wk too :( lol
just an update... its fnatastic but bad at the same time lol dh and i were gonna wait for baby, but got 'caught up in the moment' a few days ago and didnt use protection...anyhoo, ive just started taking my temps (bbt) and i think ive just ovulated lols... ooops! its amaxing, cos i havent O since m/c 3 months ago..so this vitex must be doing something right haha... will keep you updated, but gona relax and NOT stress about it lol and keep eating healthy & excercising/... will post 'hopeful' weight loss tuesday night haha

i know... weak  xx


----------



## mlyn26

Wow Stacey - congrats on O, I know the waiting feeling so much, i had no period for 8 months last year!! Keep us posted with the naughty nookie results!!!


----------



## stacey_

i know ive never wanted to have af so badly but this is perfect... so glad in a way that i started taking bbt.. will keeo you updated...
an d 8 months? id have been a wreck... x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Everyone! I am new to BNB but NOT to trying to lose weight. *grin*. I am currently trying to conceive, but at the same time I need to lose some weight. So each month with a BFN is another opportunity to shed a few lbs. I am trying for 20 total in the next 2.5 months. I need encouragement!


----------



## stacey_

Regalpeas said:


> Hello Everyone! I am new to BNB but NOT to trying to lose weight. *grin*. I am currently trying to conceive, but at the same time I need to lose some weight. So each month with a BFN is another opportunity to shed a few lbs. I am trying for 20 total in the next 2.5 months. I need encouragement!

goodluck then youve come to the right place to have support :) 
:thumbup:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*OH count me in!! Again, I am still not fully able to move on my ankle but already have *big* plans for when I can!! *


----------



## Nobody

Count me in! I want to lose and maintain a 10lb loss before TTC. I need to clean up my diet and hit the gym more often!


----------



## stacey_

Hodge-Podge said:


> *OH count me in!! Again, I am still not fully able to move on my ankle but already have *big* plans for when I can!! *

you could do yoga until you can build up to cardio/other workouts? there are some great stretches/poses tht can get you moving x


----------



## Hodge-Podge

stacey_ said:


> Hodge-Podge said:
> 
> 
> *OH count me in!! Again, I am still not fully able to move on my ankle but already have *big* plans for when I can!! *
> 
> you could do yoga until you can build up to cardio/other workouts? there are some great stretches/poses tht can get you moving xClick to expand...

Yeah I bought the Jillian Michaels yoga meltdown to start trying today! :D


----------



## stacey_

omg how weird is that  good luck i LOVE yoga... it helps on so many levels... x


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome new folks! We can all support eachother. I am starting on tue so won't weigh in until following tues. x


----------



## topsy

Ha, I ordered the yoga for dummys dvd yesterday, I`ve never done it before so thought I`d start with the basics! I sometimes have panic attacks and heard it can help with controlling your breathing, so thought I would give it a go!

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend, and whatever diet plan or helthy eating your following has gone well :)


----------



## mlyn26

I weighed myself this eve and looks like i have lost 2lbs since last week. I won't adjust it though until 21st. If each tues starting from the 21st we all write down wait loss i will adjust front screen for everyone then xx


----------



## topsy

:happydance: well done mlyn26 x


----------



## stacey_

i had a bad weekend wiv eating haha but back on the healthy eating today...


----------



## anjadoem

I lost 2.5ilbs this wk. Yay!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*I really just started this week, so I won't be updating until next week.*


----------



## mlyn26

Me too Hodge Pode, hope all doing ok.


----------



## mlyn26

anjadoem said:


> I lost 2.5ilbs this wk. Yay!

woo well done you - i shall update x


----------



## Regalpeas

I haven't started yet either.:wacko: I am going away for my anniversary so I will start after that most likely. I wish every one the best. CHEERING YOU ALL ON!!!

WE CAN DO IT!!!!\\:D/


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats!



anjadoem said:


> I lost 2.5ilbs this wk. Yay!


----------



## anjadoem

ahhh - thank you gals!
Week 2 is harder though - eh?! 
Thinking about ttc in a few months though is quite motivating! x


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*I'm really hoping to see results next week! I have been dieting (Special K diet) and exercising (elliptical everyday!) so HOPEFULLY it'll be a successful weigh in! 

How are you ladies doing?*


----------



## Essie

I'm not doing great. I've had a crappy week at work so ended up getting fish and chips last night. Did see 1lb loss on the scales this morning though, but will post a proper update on Sunday.


----------



## mlyn26

Essie, sometimes you need a night off. 

I am doing okay, am staying within my points other than tonight (had pizza express) BUT i did earn activity points from aqua tonight and weds which would have covered it. I can't wait for weigh in on tuesday - i better had lost some!

How's everyone else doing? x


----------



## anjadoem

Oops. Supposed to gym last night but ended up with a Chinese takeaway instead! Ha ha!!!
Weigh in at gym tonight tho! Week 2 = much harder!!!!


----------



## mlyn26

First weigh-in at Weight Watchers. I lost 4lbs!! Yay! x


----------



## mlyn26

Right ladies, lets have weight loss for 1st week x


----------



## topsy

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is doing ok?

myln 4lbs, thats a fantastic start. keep it up x

I came back of holiday today, so my 1st week weigh in will be next week, so healthy eating starts tomorrow. I plan on making some veggie and chicken soup, it`s so cold here after being used to 27-31 c all last week :)

I will, I will, I will fit into the wedding dress I want :)


----------



## mlyn26

Hope you had a lovely time topsy. Good luck for this week. I am thinking of making a big pot of soup too with 0 point veg so i can use it to fill me up. X


----------



## anjadoem

Dammit. Put on a pound :-(


----------



## mlyn26

Hodge-Podge said:


> *I'm really hoping to see results next week! I have been dieting (Special K diet) and exercising (elliptical everyday!) so HOPEFULLY it'll be a successful weigh in!
> 
> How are you ladies doing?*

Is that you in your avatar HP? I love the tat x


----------



## jasminep0489

Hi! I just found this thread and it's perfect for me. I am having Tubal reversal surgery November 19 and I have to lose 19 more lbs. by then. I have already lost 21, but these last 19 MUST come off. Even though I have to be a certain weight to have the surgery, I know I need to get my BMI down to increase my fertility anyways. Well, good luck to us all!

Is everyone following a diet, like weight watchers or just eating healthy?


----------



## Hodge-Podge

mlyn26 said:


> Hodge-Podge said:
> 
> 
> *I'm really hoping to see results next week! I have been dieting (Special K diet) and exercising (elliptical everyday!) so HOPEFULLY it'll be a successful weigh in!
> 
> How are you ladies doing?*
> 
> Is that you in your avatar HP? I love the tat xClick to expand...

No it's the one I want :haha: I was testing it out to make sure I really wanted it. Since I won't really be able to see it and all... Going next weekend to get it though!!! Finally set a date!! :happydance:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

jasminep0489 said:


> Hi! I just found this thread and it's perfect for me. I am having Tubal reversal surgery November 19 and I have to lose 19 more lbs. by then. I have already lost 21, but these last 19 MUST come off. Even though I have to be a certain weight to have the surgery, I know I need to get my BMI down to increase my fertility anyways. Well, good luck to us all!
> 
> Is everyone following a diet, like weight watchers or just eating healthy?

I'm doing the Slim Fast/Special K diet. Basically the same diet so I switch the drinks up every now and again.

Glad to have ya here!! :thumbup:


----------



## mlyn26

i'm doing weightwatchers x


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi,

Im new to the forums but not to weightloss (or trying the weight loss anyway :laugh2:) I have tried the slimming world diet, the weightwatchers diet and the rosemary conley diet and i lose about 14lbs and thats it. SO 5 weeks ago i joined a martial arts class and have broken my 14lb brick wall and still losing. :happydance:

P x


----------



## jobells

Hey, i was in the ttc forum until today, we have decided to wtt due to my husbands work promotion. I also NEED to lose 2 stone so please can i join this group? Im rubbish at going it alone, no willpower xxx


----------



## mlyn26

jobells said:


> Hey, i was in the ttc forum until today, we have decided to wtt due to my husbands work promotion. I also NEED to lose 2 stone so please can i join this group? Im rubbish at going it alone, no willpower xxx

Welcome jobells, lets help each other along. I will add you to the front page, next weigh in is this tues xxx


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome newbies.

Next weigh in is this tues so come on everyone, i want your losses!

I have not done as well this week, curry yesterday and sushi today!! Also only done swimming once, no gym/classes etc so need to get back to it. x


----------



## mlyn26

1.5lbs lost for me tonight - woo, had a bad week so was not expecting it. How did everone do? x


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry I haven't stopped by in awhile. I finally lost 2lbs. I am so happy. It has been hard doing just that.

I want to say stay encouraged to everyone. Sometimes the goal looks further away but with perseverance we will make it to the finish line!


----------



## toffee87

I need to get fit, but I am soooooo lazy!

I'm just under 10st, I'm not overweight as such, but I definitely need to tone up. I have cellulite, and flabby bits! I need to get fit, for health purposes.

Next summer I'll be hunting for a wedding dress, and I want to be fit! 

In terms of actual loss, I aim for half a stone-ish. Basically until I feel less flabby hahaha x


----------



## anjadoem

Lost the pound that I put on last week !


----------



## topsy

loss 4lbs, but this is prob water as it`s my first week and i have been drinking water and green tea like a fish!!!!

well done girls, come on we can have another good week x


----------



## mlyn26

Well done all - great weightloss - we are doing fantastic!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

I will know after tonight when I go to the doctor! :D I have a dr's appt so this seems to be the easiest way! :D


----------



## jasminep0489

Well, I missed Tuesday's posting, but I just wanted to share that I have lost 3lbs. It's difficult to know how much you've truly lost due to water weight. I'll go up 3lbs some days just to step on the scales the next day and be down 4lbs. Anyone else do this a lot? 

I've actually lost a total of 24lbs. btw. I just need to lose 16 more before my TR surgery on Nov. 19th. Then I'll keep trying to lose after my surgery. I'd like to get down to at least 135 again, but with no thyroid, it may be difficult. 

Good luck to everyone else on their weight loss journeys!!! :)


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Got weighed last night.... down 4 lbs!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## mlyn26

Great loss Hodge Podge and Jasmine. We are doing so well ladies. x


----------



## mlyn26

If i can do my math properly, thats 21lbs between us all!! x


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats too everyone dropping those lbs even if it's one at a time! It looks like we are on our way! YES!


----------



## mlyn26

I lost 6.5lbs!!! I am sure the WW scales were wrong but we'll see xx


----------



## topsy

Woop woop woop!!!! Well done, Mlyn26 :) :) i put a 1lb on! woops! back on track today. Hope everyone has done better than me! xx


----------



## jasminep0489

I hate water weight!!! I keep going up 3 or 4 just to go down 5 the next day! Is anyone else having this problem? I guess I should just stop weighing everyday, but it's a compulsion I have to! :winkwink:


----------



## Regalpeas

Way to go Mlyn! :) 

Topsy don't give up! We have our good weeks. We have our bad weeks. Yet we must keep on doing it!

Jasmine, I try not to measure before weigh ins every week. Try measuring at the same time every weigh in, preferably when you wake up. You should do this after you empty your bladder, but before you eat or drink for breakfast. Also wear the same thing or weigh in the buff. lol It keeps it consistent that way. :) 

Best wishes everyone.


My weigh in---a few days later---sorry---I am now up to 8lbs lost!


----------



## topsy

Hey, well done :happydance: Regal peas on the 8lbs loss so far and thanks for the support x


----------



## mlyn26

I think its natural too to lose and then other times stay the same/put on etc but treat each day as a new day. Its so hard though sometimes, i just got my period and want to eat everything!!! 

Well done RegalPeas x


----------



## sarahbb

I would like to increase my exercise


----------



## Regalpeas

You're welcome. We need each other. I fall off way too often. lol



topsy said:


> Hey, well done :happydance: Regal peas on the 8lbs loss so far and thanks for the support x


----------



## mlyn26

I knew the damned WW scales were faulty. She apologised today but it takes my weightloss back down to 8.5lbs x


----------



## jasminep0489

Well, I finally got over that little stall and went down a few more pounds. So that is a total of 7 when i first started posting on here and 29 altogether!!! I still have 11lbs. to go before November 19th for my surgery 

Keep up the hard work ladies. I could have gotten discouraged as i did not lose any weight for 5 days then the next two I went down 4 or 5lbs, so keep trying and don't let little things get in your way. I used to make excuses and give up after a few days, but this time I have really stuck it out and its paying off in a big way!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Are any of you ladies still out there? How are you doing months later? I'm still stuck within 10lbs of starting weight. I'm trying again.


----------



## Miss Broody

Heya - I was just thinking how on earth did I miss this thread and then I realised you hasd reserrected it!! 

I was never on the original thread but I am WTT and dieting. At 16 pounds but having couple bad days so not expecting much this week! X


----------



## mlyn26

Haha long time no update! I subscribed so it popped back up in my user CP when you updated. I'm still perservering but in TTC now. Lost 18lbs now x


----------



## chocolatcat

Hiya,

I'm new here but wondered if I could join in?

I started losing weight in Sep 2010 at 16st 12lbs and am now at 15st 7lbs :blush:

It's been really hard work but I've still got another 4stone to lose before I'm at a healthy BMI for my height.

I am currently healthy eating & attending the gym but it's coming off so slowly... however my periods have been regular for 6 months now so it must be paying off somehow!!

My plan is to start taking pregnacare tablets, healthy eating (better than now!) and quitting the gym & buying some home gym equipment instead.

If I get pregnant while losing weight then fantastic but if not then I won't fret about it because I'd rather be slimmer & healthier before pregnancy anyway :) :happydance:


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Chocolotcat!

Welcome to the thread - i am also new on here!! 

I am on a WTT diet thread on the dieting board as well - which is no doubt where this one will end up one the mods move it - but anyway.....

Well done on your weight loss so far, i have lost 18 pounds - i am aiming for 3 stone.


----------



## Regalpeas

CONGRATS LADIES! lol You all left me in the dust and I am so very proud of you all.

I just went back to ttc this cycle. WOOHOO!!! Welcome Chocolate. I totally agree chocolate. That's what I tell myself. I fell off the bandwagon lost up to 10lbs then dropped back. But I'm back on. :)


----------



## KookyK

I'm not specifically trying to lose weight (although 7lbs would be nice!) but have started jogging to get fit. I'm doing the Couch to 5K programme - have downloaded an app for my iphone for it. I'm on week 2 now. I want to be fit enough to have nice low Blood Pressure all the time and, if/when I TTC, normal BP as much as poss during pregnancy (I had pre eclampsia severely in my last pregnancy so am trying to avoid that happening again, although I know it can't actually be prevented).


----------

